# 44 rem mag



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Im interested in a coupple of these rugers that are in 44 rem mag, they have the deerfield carbine http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdResults?function=famid&famid=21 and the 77/44 http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=7401&return=Y
now what I was wondering is whether or not a 44 rem mag is large enough to take down a michigan white tail, and if so at what range. Also if anyone has had good or bad experience with either gun i would appreciate it.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

We use a Marlin .44 carbine every year with 240 gr jacketed hp bullets, it has been a good deer getter for short range, meaning 75 yds or less. It is a real good choice for younger hunters because of low recoil which makes practice at the range fun. The caliber will take a Mich. whitetail with no problems.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

good im glad to hear it, those are some expensive guns and i just spent all my money on a ruger 10/22, but i expect to get one of those bolt actions next. oh well i guess its the mauser for me for a while.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

if it were me i would think about the deerfield. i mean lets face it if u are looking at a 44 mag then u are going to be hunting in brush anyway right? you could use a second folow up shot so i would go for the deer field and i have shot numerus deer in the thick brush with one of the older deerfields.

tyler :sniper:


----------

